# Mein Char wird nicht Aktualisiert



## Kosimix (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Dickes lob an euch Blasc' ler!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedoch hab ich nen Problem. Mein Char wird trotz nem Erflogreichen Upload nicht Aktualisiert steht immernoch mit 39 drin obwohl der 58 ist. 

Hatte zwischen durch mal die Gilde verlassen aber nun bin ich wieder in der selben Gilde. Naja bitte helft mir.

Handelt sich um den Char:

Seriie auf Blackrock/Allianz Jäger

mfg


----------



## Regnor (26. Januar 2006)

Kosimix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Dickes lob an euch Blasc' ler!
> 
> ...



Servus und danke erstmal für das Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem Problem, wird nur der eine Char nicht aktualisiert oder alle nicht?
Wenn es alle sind, dann starte bitte BLASC im DEBUG Modus und schick mir mal die Debug.txt dann. 
Wenn es nur ein Char ist, dann logge den bitte mal ein und schicke mir dann das BLASCProfiler.lua.

Dann sollten wir auch dein Problem in den Griff bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish (26. Januar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus und danke erstmal für das Lob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gerade eben installiert ... hier mein log, da update ned funktioniert:

26.01.2006 21:50:11<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
26.01.2006 21:50:11<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> WoW Build Version: 4996
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> Programm gestartet
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> Timer:1000
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> WoWFileName: d:\XXXXXX\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> Autoupdate: -1
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> Modus: 3
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> Gold: 0
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (26.01.2006 21:50:11)
26.01.2006 21:50:11->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> WoW als beendet erkannt
26.01.2006 21:52:33<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
26.01.2006 21:52:33<<- Suche nach X:\XXXXXX\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
26.01.2006 21:52:33<<- Datei gefunden d:\XXXXX\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> Suche abgeschlossen
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXXX
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> Aktuelle Datei: d:\XXXXX\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
26.01.2006 21:52:33->> FTP: Verbunden.
26.01.2006 21:52:35->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
26.01.2006 21:52:35->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
26.01.2006 21:52:35<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
26.01.2006 21:52:35<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
26.01.2006 21:52:35<<- FEHLER: Login incorrect.


----------



## Regnor (26. Januar 2006)

mit dem Login Incorrect haben wohl gerade mehrere.
B3n wird sich drum kümmern denk ich!


----------



## Kosimix (27. Januar 2006)

Ka ob das was hilft auf jedefall is das was im debug.txt steht.

18.01.2006 18:09:20<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
18.01.2006 18:09:20<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> WoW Build Version: 4996
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> Programm gestartet
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> Timer:1000
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> Autoupdate: -1
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> Modus: 3
18.01.2006 18:09:20->> Gold: 0
18.01.2006 18:10:55->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (18.01.2006 18:10:55)
18.01.2006 18:10:55->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> WoW als beendet erkannt
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> Suche abgeschlossen
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 3
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxxxxx
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
18.01.2006 18:11:36->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- Verbindung zum Herold Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
18.01.2006 18:11:36<<- FEHLER: Socket-Fehler # 11004


Hoffentlich hilfts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

mfg


----------



## Regnor (27. Januar 2006)

Kannst du BLASC eventuell im debug modus starten und dann das neue debug.txt schicken? weil das logfile hier ist ja schon etwas älter.


----------



## Kosimix (27. Januar 2006)

27.01.2006 18:21:51<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
27.01.2006 18:21:51<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> WoW Build Version: 4996
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> Programm gestartet
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> Timer:1000
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> WoWFileName: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> Autoupdate: -1
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> Modus: 3
27.01.2006 18:21:51->> Gold: 0
27.01.2006 18:22:07->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (27.01.2006 18:22:07)
27.01.2006 18:22:07->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
27.01.2006 23:23:26->> WoW als beendet erkannt
27.01.2006 23:23:26<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Suche nach C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27<<- Datei gefunden C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:27->> Suche abgeschlossen
27.01.2006 23:23:27->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 3
27.01.2006 23:23:27->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
27.01.2006 23:23:27->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:28->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
27.01.2006 23:23:28->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
27.01.2006 23:23:28->> FTP: Verbunden.
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({D5E43A36-0A1B-48D6-8161-9547D8F8E89D}.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxx
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({D504F716-E7F9-418E-AAF8-8F27B57CAC74}.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> Aktuelles Profil: xxxxxxxxx
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxxxxx\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
27.01.2006 23:23:30<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({2626187D-9CBD-4211-A0CC-4FAD2D8093E9}.lua
27.01.2006 23:23:30->> Lade Blacklist
27.01.2006 23:23:33->> entpacke Blacklist
27.01.2006 23:23:33->> Blacklist geladen
27.01.2006 23:23:33->> Start Wissensdatenbank
27.01.2006 23:23:33->> Parse itemcache
27.01.2006 23:23:33<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
27.01.2006 23:23:33->> Start Parsen 19162000
27.01.2006 23:23:33<<- ClientVersion: 4996
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Ende Parsen 19167265
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Parse questcache
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Start Parsen 19167281
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- ClientVersion: 4996
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Ende Parsen 19167484
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Parse creaturecache
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
27.01.2006 23:23:38->> Start Parsen 19167515
27.01.2006 23:23:38<<- ClientVersion: 4996
27.01.2006 23:23:39<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.01.2006 23:23:39->> Ende Parsen 19168171
27.01.2006 23:23:39->> Parse gameobjectcache
27.01.2006 23:23:39<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
27.01.2006 23:23:39->> Start Parsen 19168187
27.01.2006 23:23:39<<- ClientVersion: 4996
27.01.2006 23:23:40<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> Ende Parsen 19168906
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> Sprachkontrolle
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> WDB als als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden übertragen
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
27.01.2006 23:23:40<<- Upload als :{9B7C2822-860E-4DCF-9401-BFD787777DE5}.dat
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> Tempfile gelöscht
27.01.2006 23:23:40<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
27.01.2006 23:23:40<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
27.01.2006 23:23:40->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.

da nochmal neu Hilft dir das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Regnor (28. Januar 2006)

also von der übertragung her siehts gut aus.
kannst du eventuell die den char einloggen und dann mal die blascprofiler.lua an regnor@blasc.de schicken. dann schau ich mir das file mal an.


----------



## Kosimix (28. Januar 2006)

Wird gemacht !! Ist Unterwegs !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lda (29. Januar 2006)

hi, ich hab das selbe problem
seit einigen tagen wird nichts mehr aktualisiert


edit: ich habs mal manuell geuppt und dort wird nur mein twink als aktualisiert charakter angezeigt, nicht mein mainchar. und dieser ist auch schon 15 lvl niedriger, als er sein sollte

29.01.2006 11:49:34<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
29.01.2006 11:49:34<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> WoW Build Version: 4996
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> Programm gestartet
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> Timer:1000
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> WoWFileName: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> Autoupdate: -1
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> Modus: 3
29.01.2006 11:49:34->> Gold: 0
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> Manueller Datenabgleich
29.01.2006 11:49:43<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
29.01.2006 11:49:43<<- Suche nach D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\LUDA\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.01.2006 11:49:43<<- Datei gefunden D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\LUDA\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> Suche abgeschlossen
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> Aktuelles Profil: LUDA
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\LUDA\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
29.01.2006 11:49:43->> FTP: Verbunden.
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
29.01.2006 11:49:44<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
29.01.2006 11:49:44<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({27E6546A-D7E3-47DD-9282-699DBE1FDC5F}.lua
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> Lade Blacklist
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> entpacke Blacklist
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> Blacklist geladen
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> Start Wissensdatenbank
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> Parse itemcache
29.01.2006 11:49:44<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
29.01.2006 11:49:44->> Start Parsen 435249218
29.01.2006 11:49:44<<- ClientVersion: 4996
29.01.2006 11:49:52<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.01.2006 11:49:52->> Ende Parsen 435257140
29.01.2006 11:49:52->> Parse questcache
29.01.2006 11:49:52<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
29.01.2006 11:49:52->> Start Parsen 435257343
29.01.2006 11:49:52<<- ClientVersion: 4996
29.01.2006 11:49:53<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.01.2006 11:49:53->> Ende Parsen 435258093
29.01.2006 11:49:53->> Parse creaturecache
29.01.2006 11:49:53<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
29.01.2006 11:49:53->> Start Parsen 435258093
29.01.2006 11:49:53<<- ClientVersion: 4996
29.01.2006 11:49:55<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.01.2006 11:49:55->> Ende Parsen 435260140
29.01.2006 11:49:55->> Parse gameobjectcache
29.01.2006 11:49:55<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
29.01.2006 11:49:55->> Start Parsen 435260140
29.01.2006 11:49:55<<- ClientVersion: 4996
29.01.2006 11:49:57<<- Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> Ende Parsen 435262046
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> Sprachkontrolle
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> WDB als als deutsche Version erkannt! Daten werden übertragen
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
29.01.2006 11:49:57<<- Upload als :{AF66944C-89A3-4ECD-81A8-E5F0BB182C44}.dat
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> Tempfile gelöscht
29.01.2006 11:49:57<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
29.01.2006 11:49:57<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
29.01.2006 11:49:57->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
29.01.2006 11:50:46->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (29.01.2006 11:50:46)
29.01.2006 11:50:46->> Fenstertitel 
29.01.2006 11:50:46<<- Fensterklasse


----------



## DaScAn (29. Januar 2006)

Su nun auch meins. Bei mir das selbe Problem wie bei den anderen hier.

Ich schcike gleich alle daten mit.
Debug und Blascprofiler.lua

Hoffe das es wird.



> DEBUG.txt
> 
> 29.01.2006 15:55:23<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
> 29.01.2006 15:55:23<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> ...





> BlascProfiler.lua
> 
> 
> BLASCProfile = {
> ...



Hoffe das es hilft das es endlich wieder funktioniert....


----------



## Kosimix (30. Januar 2006)

wollte ma fragen ob irgentwie wieder fubktioniert ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## DaScAn (3. Februar 2006)

Also ich dachte anhand der NEWS das es jetzt wieder geht.
Aber es funzt immer noch net.

*SCHREI MAMA*


----------



## Crowley (3. Februar 2006)

Sorry, wir waren die letzten Tag damit beschäftigt, die Server-Probleme zu beseitigen. Leider hab ich noch keinen konkreten Anhaltspunkt gefunden. Worin der Fehler beim Update liegt. Im Gegenteil, ich habe mal die von dir oben gepostete BLASCProfiler.lua in den Manuellen Upload gehauen und das Profil wurde aktualisiert.

Wenn ihr noch mehr Infos habt, über Profile, die sich nicht aktualisieren lassen, lasst es mich wissen. Im MOment bin ich etwas ratlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kosimix (3. Februar 2006)

Bei mir Gehts wie man an meiner Sig sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! 

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## DaScAn (3. Februar 2006)

Dann danke.
SIG und Daten sind Aktuell.

Sobald eine Lösung vorhanden ist lasst es mich wissen.

EDIT: Der Maunuelle Upload durch mich funktioniert jetzt auch wieder.

Jetzt liegt es nur noch am Prog Blasc selber...


----------



## Maggotcorps (13. Februar 2006)

hab das selbe problem, muss immer manuell uploaden wenn ich die daten aktualisieren will, ist ja nicht so wild aber wäre schon gut wenn irgendwann die automatische aktualisierung durch den upload wieder funktionieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eronaile (14. Februar 2006)

Habe exakt das gleiche Problem.
Manueller Upload funzt (per Profiler.lua), ist aber sehr aufwendig wenn man öfter mal was am Charakter verändert... automatischer Upload nach Beenden des Spiels läuft fehlerfrei durch, es wird aber nichts im Web aktualisiert oder hinzugefügt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß jemand Rat?

mfg
Eronaile


----------



## Regnor (14. Februar 2006)

Eronaile schrieb:
			
		

> Habe exakt das gleiche Problem.
> Manueller Upload funzt (per Profiler.lua), ist aber sehr aufwendig wenn man öfter mal was am Charakter verändert... automatischer Upload nach Beenden des Spiels läuft fehlerfrei durch, es wird aber nichts im Web aktualisiert oder hinzugefügt
> 
> 
> ...



soo, bin jetzt auch wieder da und voll Einsatzfähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


könnt ihr mir eventuell mal die debug datei (liegt im BLASC Ordner)
und die BLASCProfiler.lua (liegt im \WTF\Account\*****\SavedVariables\ Ordner)
zuschicken. Am besten an regnor@blasc.de, ich werde mich da dann mal ransetzen und den Fehler suchen.


----------



## Eronaile (14. Februar 2006)

EDIT: Moment, muss nochmal was testen ^^

Schade, ich hatte erst gedacht dass der Auto-Upload vielleicht etwas Verzögerung hat, bevor alles aktuell auf der Seite erscheint - ist aber nicht so. Eigentlich müsste ja nur (wie beim manuellen Upload) die Profiler.lua hochgeladen werden - und das schafft er nicht automatisch??  :wink: 
Ich schicke aber gerne mal die Debug Datei rüber.
mfg
Eronaile


----------



## Regnor (14. Februar 2006)

Eronaile schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Moment, muss nochmal was testen ^^
> 
> Schade, ich hatte erst gedacht dass der Auto-Upload vielleicht etwas Verzögerung hat, bevor alles aktuell auf der Seite erscheint - ist aber nicht so. Eigentlich müsste ja nur (wie beim manuellen Upload) die Profiler.lua hochgeladen werden - und das schafft er nicht automatisch??  :wink:
> Ich schicke aber gerne mal die Debug Datei rüber.
> ...



beim automatischen update gibt es eine verzögerung die ca 10 minuten beträgt. aber bitte schicke mir die beiden files, damit ich hier versuchen kann den fehler mit deinen files nachzustellen.


----------



## Eronaile (14. Februar 2006)

Ich würde ja sehr gerne bei der Lösung des Problems mithelfen... aber bei mir gibt es gar keine Debug Datei!
Im BLASC Ordner liegen nur 
Ordner tmp
Blasc.exe
Blasc config datei
blascconfig.exe
blascloader.exe
blascloaderconf.xml
lan konfig
uninstall.exe

Keine debug.txt  ..

Die profiler.lua sieht so aus:


> BLASCProfile = {
> ["char"] = {
> ["Arthas"] = {
> ["Eronaile"] = {
> ...



Hoffe das hilft weiter irgendwie.

mfg
Eronaile


PS: Ist es normal, dass die BLASC Konfig-Datei 

"[Custom]
Inventar=0
Skills=0
Talente=0"

beinhaltet? Müsste da nicht jeweils eine 1 stehen, wenn man eingestellt hat, dass alle Daten hochgeladen werden? Das war mir nebenbei aufgefallen.


----------



## Eronaile (14. Februar 2006)

So wollte mal Entwarnung geben - in meinem Fall dauert es nur unglaublich lange, bis nach dem Auto-Upload auch wirklich die Daten aktualisiert sind hier... aber es wird definitiv gemacht... nach etwas über einer Stunde (!)...
Vielleicht ist also nur der Server überlastet - nur seltsam, dass es mit manuellem Upload sofort up-to-date ist.

Naja immerhin - es geht, wenn auch mit schöner Wartezeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eronaile


----------



## Regnor (14. Februar 2006)

also warum das sooo lange dauert kann ich gerade nicht sagen.
aber der unterschied ist das es in einem fall sofort aktualisiert wird und im anderen fall zeitgesteuert alle 10 minuten eigentlich.


----------



## Venceramos (16. Februar 2006)

Meine aktualisiert auch nicht... Steht noch auf 34, obwohl längst 41 erreicht ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (16. Februar 2006)

Ist der BLASC-Profiler aktiviert, Venceramos? Kannst du mir evtl. mal die BLASCProfiler.lua schicken, die du beim manuellen Upload benutzt hast?


----------



## Venceramos (16. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der BLASC-Profiler aktiviert, Venceramos? Kannst du mir evtl. mal die BLASCProfiler.lua schicken, die du beim manuellen Upload benutzt hast?
> [post="109172"][/post]​




Ja klar kann ich Dir das schicken, wohin denn? Also die ganze Datei?


----------



## Regnor (16. Februar 2006)

Venceramos schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar kann ich Dir das schicken, wohin denn? Also die ganze Datei?
> [post="109180"][/post]​



Hoi du
schick die ganze Datei am besten an support@blasc.de


Gruß
Reg


----------



## Crowley (16. Februar 2006)

Also in der Datei stehst du auch mit Level 34 drin. Es sieht so aus, als hättest du den Profiler deaktiviert. Schau mal bitte unter "Addons", ob bei "BLASCProfiler" ein Häkchen ist.


----------



## Venceramos (16. Februar 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Also in der Datei stehst du auch mit Level 34 drin. Es sieht so aus, als hättest du den Profiler deaktiviert. Schau mal bitte unter "Addons", ob bei "BLASCProfiler" ein Häkchen ist.
> [post="109183"][/post]​



Ja ist aber trotzdem nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venceramos (16. Februar 2006)

Venceramos schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist aber trotzdem nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf der Page bin ich bei Venceramos nun aber 41er... hmm

Hier allerdings in meinem Profil nicht...


----------



## Crowley (16. Februar 2006)

Venceramos schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Page bin ich bei Venceramos nun aber 41er... hmm
> 
> Hier allerdings in meinem Profil nicht...
> [post="109185"][/post]​


Das ist normal, die Visitenkarten verbleiben ne Weile im Browsercache. Wenn du den leerst sollte alles stimmen.


----------



## Maggotcorps (17. Februar 2006)

Ich weiss nicht was passiert ist oder wer etwas gemacht hat jedenfalls vielen dank es funktioniert wieder bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BLASC ist übrigends Pflicht bei uns in der gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) naja zumindest seit ein paar wochen ;D


----------



## Levictus (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit dem aktualisiern.
Da ich hier schon des öftern hier in forum schaue, habe ich gelesen das es sein kann das der server ein paar minuten braucht zum aktualisiern.

nun wollte ich gestern testen ob das stimmt, bin lvl30 worden mit meinem char, hab mich ausgelogt und wow beendet. blasc meldet zwar das alles an den server gesendet wurde, aber auf der homepage bin ich heute noch immer 29. 

habe das problem eigentlich schon seit dem ich blasc habe (ca. 1 woche)

gibt es schon eine lösung für das problem?

Grüße, Levictus


----------



## B3N (24. Februar 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit dem aktualisiern.
> Da ich hier schon des öftern hier in forum schaue, habe ich gelesen das es sein kann das der server ein paar minuten braucht zum aktualisiern.
> ...




Hallo Levictus,

dein letzte Update scheint gestern Abend geweisen zu sein, allrdings wieder mit lvl 29. Kannst du dich bitte nochmal ins Spiel einloggen (prüfe vorher am besten ob das AddOn auch aktiv ist), WoW wieder beenden und mir dann die BLASCProfiler.lua hier im Forum als Anhang senden? Die Datei findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ 

Grüße

B3N


----------



## Levictus (24. Februar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Levictus,
> 
> dein letzte Update scheint gestern Abend geweisen zu sein, allrdings wieder mit lvl 29. Kannst du dich bitte nochmal ins Spiel einloggen (prüfe vorher am besten ob das AddOn auch aktiv ist), WoW wieder beenden und mir dann die BLASCProfiler.lua hier im Forum als Anhang senden? Die Datei findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\
> 
> ...



Profiler ist natürlich Aktiviert, in der lua steht auch drin das ich schon 30 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab die datei hochgeladen, hoffe das passt so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verflucht (26. Februar 2006)

joa, ich hätte dann auch mal das Problem das mein Character 1 mal aktualisiert wurde und danach nie wieder, dachte erst das es evt mit der Nacht zu tun hat aber auch am Tage passiert das nicht mehr, bin jetzt schon lvl 55 und habe anderes Zeug an...

Lasut Debug Bericht ist alles ok, woran kann des denn jetzt liegen?


Gruß Carsten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo ihr beiden, verzeiht die etwas längeren Antwortszeiten dieses WE aber es ist Fasnet/Karneval  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könntet ihr eventuell mal einen manuellen Upload über die BLASC Seite versuchen und sagen ob es dann funktioniert? Das wäre recht gut da wir so Stück für Stück die Fehlerquellen ausschließen und das euer Problem lösen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Regnor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Levictus (26. Februar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr beiden, verzeiht die etwas längeren Antwortszeiten dieses WE aber es ist Fasnet/Karneval
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn ich manuell uploade geht es ohne probleme, wird gleich danach alles aktualisiert. so hab ich das in letzter zeit ja auch immer gemacht... ist hald auch keine langfristige lösung ^^

Grüße, Levictus


----------



## Verflucht (27. Februar 2006)

der manuelle upload geht bei mir auch ;-)


----------



## Regnor (27. Februar 2006)

okay, jetzt wirds spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könntet ihr eventuell beide blasc mal im debug modus starten, dann in wow den char einloggen und dann die daten abgleichen lassen! dannach bitte mir mal die debug.txt aus dem blasc verzeichnis schicken!


----------



## Levictus (28. Februar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> okay, jetzt wirds spannend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wie starte ich den debug modus?


----------



## Regnor (28. Februar 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> und wie starte ich den debug modus?
> [post="109463"][/post]​



Moin,
einfach auf Start->Programme-> BLASC-> Blasc (Debug) gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wars *g


----------



## Levictus (1. März 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> einfach auf Start->Programme-> BLASC-> Blasc (Debug) gehen
> 
> 
> ...



ok ging schwer da ich die ganzen einträge im startmenü nicht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs neu installiert.

hier der inhalt der debug.txt



> 28.02.2006 19:41:59<<- BLASC Version: 0.9.0 Build:143
> 28.02.2006 19:41:59<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 28.02.2006 19:41:59->> WoW Build Version: 5086
> 28.02.2006 19:41:59->> Programm gestartet
> ...


----------



## Levictus (5. März 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> ok ging schwer da ich die ganzen einträge im startmenü nicht hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




antwort?


----------



## Regnor (6. März 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> antwort?
> [post="109613"][/post]​



Hallo, ich war jetzt die letzten Tage aus persönlichen Gründen nicht daheim und konnte somit dein Problem nicht bearbeiten. 
Ich denke ich komm heut abend dazu mir das mal anzuschauen und geb dir dann Feedback.

MfG
Regnor


----------



## Levictus (10. März 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich war jetzt die letzten Tage aus persönlichen Gründen nicht daheim und konnte somit dein Problem nicht bearbeiten.
> Ich denke ich komm heut abend dazu mir das mal anzuschauen und geb dir dann Feedback.
> 
> MfG
> ...



gibts schon neuigkeiten? ...

lg


----------



## B3N (10. März 2006)

Levictus schrieb:
			
		

> gibts schon neuigkeiten? ...
> 
> lg
> [post="109754"][/post]​




Hallo Levictus,

leider ist Regnor über das Wochenende nicht erreichbar, ich weiss leider nicht den aktuellen Stand. Wenn du dich noch bis ca. Sonntag gedulden kannst, denke bis dahin sollte er wieder hier sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

B3N


----------



## Levictus (11. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Levictus,
> 
> leider ist Regnor über das Wochenende nicht erreichbar, ich weiss leider nicht den aktuellen Stand. Wenn du dich noch bis ca. Sonntag gedulden kannst, denke bis dahin sollte er wieder hier sein.
> 
> ...



nagut, dann wart ich eben noch bis morgen, wird auch nix anderes übrig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Levictus (13. März 2006)

nach mehrmaligen beobachten funktioniert bei mir wieder alles, wird alles wieder allein aktuallisiert.


----------



## Japedogg (4. August 2006)

manache Probleme lösen sich halt einfach von selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-- Blade of Light --


----------



## Minyadulion (7. August 2006)

Also mein Problem ist folgendes:
Wenn ich WoW beende, versucht er, Daten zu senden, aber es kommt nur dies kleine Pop-Up, dass es zur Zeit ned möglich ist, und ich es später nochmal versuchen soll.
Das letzte Mal, dass es geklappt hat war am 26.07., habe mir jetzt auch bereits 2mal die neueste Version gezogen, aber es geht immernoch ned.
Allerdings bietet er mir auch nicht an, dass ich nen Fehlerbericht senden kann, folglich kann ich mir auch keinen angucken.
Wenn ich jetzt aber manuellen upload versuche, sagt er mir folgendes:

_ Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert? _

Bin ehrlich gesagt nen bischen ratlos, was das sein könnte.. -.-


----------



## Japedogg (7. August 2006)

Hallo Minyadulion,

ich weiß nicht ob du schon folgendes probiert hast. Bei mir hat es jedenfalls geholfen.

1. Komplettes "BLASC"-Verzeichnis löschen + Desktop-Verknüpfungen und Startmenü-Einträge (per Hand)
2. Ordner "BlascProfiler" aus dem Addon-Verzeichnis löschen (per Hand)
3. "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus dem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner löschen (per Hand)
4. neusten BLASC-Client installieren
5. WoW starten, bissel zocken, beenden und mal gucken was der Client sagt.


Ich hoffe das es auch bei dir so funktioniert. Viel Glück!

Gruß Jape


----------



## Lelolenilia (7. August 2006)

hi,

sry... wahrscheinlich bin ich die tausendste, die damit probleme hat... aber ich kriege sie alleine nciht in den griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

meine char werden nciht geladen... mein erst char wurde am 2.8. das letzte mal aktualisiert und mein 2. char noch gar nicht... und ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, woarn das liegt...

ich häng jetzt erstmal meine debug.txt und meine lua (ich hoffe, es ist die richtige) an und hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke und sry

gruß lelo


----------



## Tromar (7. August 2006)

Lelolenilia schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sry... wahrscheinlich bin ich die tausendste, die damit probleme hat... aber ich kriege sie alleine nciht in den griff
> 
> ...



Die Debug.txt ist grad unbrauchbar, da nur die Startinfos von Blasc drinstehen. 
Versuch mal deinen Char manuell hochzuladen und dann nochmal die Debug.txt anzuhängen.


----------



## Lelolenilia (7. August 2006)

hier nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

Ich habe auch das Gleiche Prob wie jeder ihr , das automatische Updaten klappt bei mir nicht . Nur das manuler Update , wie viele schon gesagt habe das ist keine dauerhaft löschung , und unter Addons im Spiel BLASCProfiler ist aktiv aber trotzdem würd mein mein CHAR nicht Aktualisiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (19. August 2006)

Bushido2006 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gleiche Prob wie jeder ihr , das automatische Updaten klappt bei mir nicht . Nur das manuler Update , wie viele schon gesagt habe das ist keine dauerhaft löschung , und unter Addons im Spiel BLASCProfiler ist aktiv aber trotzdem würd mein mein CHAR nicht Aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bushido2006, poste doch hier bitte mal deine debug.txt

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Bushido2006, poste doch hier bitte mal deine debug.txt
> 
> Gruß Regnor




Leider kann ich die Debug datei nicht öffen


----------



## Regnor (19. August 2006)

Bushido2006 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Debug datei nicht öffen



die debug datei ist eine normale txt datei. da sollte das öffnen eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

gruß regnor


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> die debug datei ist eine normale txt datei. da sollte das öffnen eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> gruß regnor




Ich habe jetzt die Richtig DEBUG datei gefunden

Ihr ist die Richtige Datei


----------



## Regnor (19. August 2006)

Bushido2006 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Richtig DEBUG datei gefunden
> 
> Ihr ist die Richtige Datei



laut blasc.de wurde dein char ja vorhin aktualisiert... scheinbar hats dann wohl doch geklappt.. 
oder?


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> laut blasc.de wurde dein char ja vorhin aktualisiert... scheinbar hats dann wohl doch geklappt..
> oder?



als ich gestern abend das versucht habe war mein Lvl 14 obwohl ich schon lvl 15 war . mit der automatsiche ging nich musste, manul machen


----------



## Regnor (19. August 2006)

Bushido2006 schrieb:


> als ich gestern abend das versucht habe war mein Lvl 14 obwohl ich schon lvl 15 war . mit der automatsiche ging nich musste, manul machen



hast du das manuelle aktualisieren dann heute gemacht oder gestern abend?


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> hast du das manuelle aktualisieren dann heute gemacht oder gestern abend?




Gerstern Abend

P.s ich habe Blasc vorhin neu gezogen


----------



## Regnor (19. August 2006)

Bushido2006 schrieb:


> Gerstern Abend
> 
> P.s ich habe Blasc vorhin neu gezogen



okay, und mit der neuen version funktioniert es jetzt oder gibt es da noch probleme?


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

mal gucken ob mein Hexenmeister Aktualisiert wird wenn ich ein Lvl up bekomme

leider hat es nicht geklappt , mein Hexenmeister ist immer noch lvl4 in der SIG


----------



## Roran (19. August 2006)

Also bei mir ist der Hexer lvl 5,
und als TIP.

Wenn man BLASC neu Installiert,
sollte man BLASC komplett löschen von Hand.
Blasc ist 2 mal im WoW Verzeichniss zu finden.


----------



## Bushido2006 (19. August 2006)

es war ein wenig zeit verzögert

P.s Thx für deien HILFE du machst es ganz gut^^


----------

